# The Higherside Chats: Stolen History, World's Fairs and the Last Reset



## dreamtime (May 13, 2022)

Recently, @trismegistus got invited to the Higherside Chats by Greg Carlwood, one of the most popular podcasts in the world of alternative viewpoints and information. It just got released, and here it is:


​


> Alex AKA Trismegistus is a researcher, contributor, and moderator of StolenHistory.net, an amazing user-generated exploration of the idea that most of history has been fabricated by the parasite class, and there may have once been a more unified, advanced culture that was wiped away from our memory banks.
> 
> The Stolen History youtube channel was recently removed, but you can still see their highly recommended 3 part documentary series on their Odysee Channel: Stolen History


Alex Trismegistus | Stolen History, The World's Fairs, & The Last Reset • The Higherside Chats


Greg always does one hour for free and one  hour for his premium subscribers. You can listen to the first hour for free.

Register on THC to access the premium Content:

Painting a picture of the pre-parasite world.
Who built the star forts and star cities nobody talks about?
Egyptology & Napoleon.
Tesla & Einstein.
The Dark Ages challenge.
Alex’s thoughts on Anatoli Fomenko.
Tartaria & Scythia.
The old Island of California.
Have fun!


----------



## Armouro (May 14, 2022)

Trismegistus has proven an apt - and indeed an ideal - representative of this platform. Unabashed congratulations on the stellar presentation. The Sand Irish strikes again!


----------



## BusyBaci (May 14, 2022)

Trismegistus. Thot Trismegistus. I think you just graduated to fully earn the nickname. Congratulations, that's a good interview right there. Keep it up.


----------



## TheWayEverlasting (May 14, 2022)

Great interview. The pigeon thing both fascinated and bothered me.

I thought I would share an article that suspicious observers (they study the sun and magnetic reversals that cause cyclical cataclysms on earth) just shared this morning. Possible connection to what happened to them?

Paper: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/pro.4313

Video: 
_View: https://youtu.be/Gw0oz9CKErs_


----------



## luddite (May 19, 2022)

Just finished listening to this. Terrific thanks mate!


----------



## dreamtime (May 19, 2022)

Some Youtubers reception of this podcast:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDPW6Ax3_n4_


----------



## Pyroboy4206 (May 29, 2022)

Idk how often you guys listen to the higherside chats,  but I have heard at least one other guest talk about the world's fair Era. I cannot remember who, but someone linked the fires to a comet or something that just peppered the continent. Something to think about.


----------



## Udjat (May 30, 2022)

Because of the holiday most "Historical Societies" are open this weekend.  AWESOME!!!!!!  
You wouldn't believe (well, then again you just might), the first thing I saw when I walked in my local historical society, a huge painting of a 1800's man from our town at the New York Exhibition, showing off his invention.  

My recent study has been a local pursuit of the history.  My town looked so much nicer back then, but my point is, is that these world fairs seem to pop up everywhere for me ever since I started delving into this subject.  The most exciting thing about it is I had a chance to share it with my 10 year old daughter.  I tried to explain to people that the man in the painting was in a building from the world fair I was sadly disappointed in their reactions, because no one seemed to care or understand.  

Every time I find a person that knows a little something about the world fairs, they immediately bring up Chicago's world fair and the serial killer or "the devil in the white city".  Interesting.

Something has been bothering me about the statues at these world fairs in the United States.  There are always Native American statues on top of the buildings, represented as respected and revered.  But, at the same time most of these Native Americans that they so greatly represented on top of the buildings weren't even allowed to attend or afford to attend a world fair.  Are the statues just a front?

The numerous huge events that had transpired over the 1800's and the amount of change that occurred makes me question why any one would start building huge world fairs.  It seems there were huge feats that needed to be accomplished at that time compared to how important it was to have over compensated entertainment.


----------



## Udjat (Sep 5, 2022)

Again continued my local world fair pursuit with a walk this weekend to the old foundation where Elisha Otis's birthplace is.  This foundation still exists and is in pretty good condition.  The trees that have now consumed this area are about 200 years old or a bit less.  Back when Otis was born the area would have been clear cut and what a view it would have been.  Vermont and most of New England had been clear cut for farming, fences, housing, heat, etc.  

When Elisha was older, after leaving his Vermont homestead, he came up with an invention that P.T. Barnum offered to pay him $100 dollars to show Otis's invention at the New York Exhibition.  

This weekend when I went to the foundation, it was with a group from the historical society and a descendant of the Otis family.  This woman had come up from Florida to take this hike.  It was AWESOME!!!!  

I have also been reading "The Devil In the White City".  It tells a story of the creators behind the World Fair of 1893 in Chicago, the white city.  Simultaneously it tells of the story of Holmes, the serial killer that happened to use the fair as a way to expand his evil doings. 

Is there something to be said about the words LIVE and EVIL.  Does anyone remember the preacher on the church channels the has the name Dr. E. V. Hill?  Did someone say Dr. EVIL?  He, he, he, he!


----------



## PantaOz (Oct 7, 2022)

World's Fairs: San Francisco, 1939-40... dignitaries open up the World's Fair on Treasure Island (Kodachrome)... there is a lot of talking here but , interestingly, this film is available with a missing soundtrack only... any lip-readers?  The description says these are "dignitaries" but most of them look like mafia... I guess no difference... I am not an American, so, I cannot recognize any of those faces. Maybe you can help.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Safranek (Oct 7, 2022)

PantaOz said:


> interestingly, this film is available with a missing soundtrack only


I have seen a few of these old films with missing audio. I suspect that things said in these videos are preferred to be left unsaid.


----------



## PantaOz (Oct 7, 2022)

The Golden Gate Bridge and the San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge, which were heralded as the longest and tallest bridges ever built, were completed during the time of the third World's Fair in San Francisco.

The 400-acre "metropolis" that was built for the fair was one of the largest construction undertakings in San Francisco history.





For the World's Fair, Treasure Island was especially constructed.

It was the largest man-made island in the world when it was built, and it still stands as a remarkable engineering achievement.
Dredged bay sand was used to fill the interior of the Yerba Buena Shoals, and rocks were piled along the perimeter to provide stability.
Originally meant to serve as San Francisco's airport, Treasure Island was taken over by the U.S. Navy at the outbreak of World War II - just after the expo finished.

Today, it is the location of a music festival, numerous wineries, cafes, houses, and a yacht dock.





Not much survived from that expo... this is what's left...

*Administration Building



*

During the fair, the Administration Building, also known as Building 1, was constructed and used as an air terminal.Building 1 served as the Navy's Administration Building until 1997, when San Francisco bought the island.The iconic building has appeared in a number of films and television shows, including The Parent Trap, Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade, and The OA.The Treasure Island Museum and Wood's Beer are housed on the site, which is accessible to the general public.

*Pacific Unity Sculptures



*
The fair featured a lot of sculptures that represented important Pacific regions.The artwork known as "Tree of Life," which can be seen above, was created by artist Jacques Schnier to represent India.The sculptures had a heroic, streamlined appearance and paid tribute to the common man.The fact that these sculptures were cast stone rather than the plater, which was quickly degrading like the majority of the structures at the fair, helped them survive.The Administration Building is in front of these free-to-view sculptures.

*The Hall of Transportation and The Palace of Fine and Decorative Arts



*

The Palace of Fine and Decorative Arts and the Hall of Transportation were the two large airplane hangars on Treasure Island that were once part of the fair.The two structures' most well-known modern uses were as sound stages for the groundbreaking "bullet-time" visual effect in The Matrix.These sound stages have been utilized by a number of other television and film productions over the years, including Rent and The Pursuit of Happiness.Currently, several wineries, including SF Wine Group, use Buildings 2 and 3 for both production and tasting purposes.

Other buildings are long gone!


----------



## sekito (Oct 7, 2022)

Not sure if anyone shared this before, but this helped convince me that the World Fair architecture existed prior and was intentionally demolished - most likely to symbolize the overtaking of the old civilization

The 1893 Chicago World Fair Was a Hoax | The Unexpected Cosmology


----------



## PantaOz (Oct 7, 2022)

sekito said:


> Not sure if anyone shared this before, but this helped convince me that the World Fair architecture existed prior and was intentionally demolished
> 
> The 1893 Chicago World Fair Was a Hoax | The Unexpected Cosmology



Sadly, this is all I got!


----------



## sekito (Oct 7, 2022)

PantaOz said:


> Sadly, this is all I got!
> 
> View attachment 25740


You’d probably need a VPN or something?

anyways, I attached the document for ease of access


----------



## PantaOz (Oct 9, 2022)

Robert Moses, the renowned constructor of New York City's public works, transformed a marshy waste dump into Flushing Meadows, the location of the 1939 New York World's Fair, in the 1930s.

The spherical Perisphere and the needle-thin Trylon, shining icons of the American century, are what people most recall about the futurist spectacle.

As he prepared to host a second fair in the same location in 1960, Moses desired a tribute to his legacy that would persuade the city to rename Flushing Meadows to Robert Moses Park. In a memo, he asked his designers for a "understandable abstraction", possibly something electrical... maybe a bridge... Moses constructed numerous bridges. 

After Moses rejected a spiraling viewing tower that he said resembled a bedspring, Gilmore Clarke, a longstanding collaborator and park designer, drew a 12-story-tall metal armillary on the back of an envelope. The three human-made objects that had entered orbit up to that point—Yuri Gagarin's Vostok spacecraft, John Glenn's Friendship 7 spacecraft, and the Telstar satellite—were commemorated with traces encircling this skeletal Earth. Moses remarked during its dedication that the structure, which they called The Unisphere, was "designed to stay as a permanent landmark of the park, reminding subsequent generations of a pageant of extraordinary importance and significance," and that it would be "of the space age." 

Here is a video of it!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Crates757 (Oct 9, 2022)

Great episode! Being a premium member to THC is well worth it. I need to give this episode another listen.


----------



## Dan in Phoenix (Dec 10, 2022)

TheWayEverlasting said:


> Great interview. The pigeon thing both fascinated and bothered me.
> 
> I thought I would share an article that suspicious observers (they study the sun and magnetic reversals that cause cyclical cataclysms on earth) just shared this morning. Possible connection to what happened to them?
> 
> ...



The thing is, wrong cosmology, wrong conclusions.


----------

